# Sewill's Number !



## swiss auto fan (Aug 9, 2008)

http://s529http://s529.photobucket.com/alb...e/th_new052.jpg Let's hope this has worked. Anybody seen or know anything about this one. 'Sewills 25 jewels. All stainless steely. Makers to the admiralty. Marked up 'Ark Royal'. Any ideas on possible maker of the movement.

Would guess eta but cant see enough through the back or get in there to have a butcher's.

Cheers.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Tried to host that for you, but if you look at all the code between the







tags it's all a bit messed up...


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I think these are his images, they seem to have got mixed up in his link.

Sewills went bust not long after 2000, there are a few places still using their movements though. One I can think of off the top of my head is Wm Forbes of Liverpool. I think from memory that they used the ETA movements, but I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## swiss auto fan (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for that, they are my images. How did you manage to correct my error. Can anyone juggle with the images that I launch on here or is it due to me making large cock ups that then leave my pictures to be played with by anyone. Confused ! But thanks again.

Si.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

swiss auto fan said:


> Thanks for that, they are my images. How did you manage to correct my error. Can anyone juggle with the images that I launch on here or is it due to me making large cock ups that then leave my pictures to be played with by anyone. Confused ! But thanks again.
> 
> Si.


No-one can alter your images, its just that your links were mixed together. Reading your actual tag I could see that there were two pictures listed together. They just needed separating and and to have image tags added.


----------



## swiss auto fan (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice one centurion, that put me mind art rest. I know that the watch was made in two varients. One had an all stainless steel case and the other was brass I think. Do you think that's the bracelet that it would have been sold with !. Bit hard to say I suppose going by these pics. No clasps, just expanding all the way around.

Si,


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I've had two of these and I'm pretty sure that they came on leather.

Not sure about the movement. I've seen at least two variations of the watch


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

swiss auto fan said:


> Nice one centurion, that put me mind art rest. I know that the watch was made in two varients. One had an all stainless steel case and the other was brass I think. Do you think that's the bracelet that it would have been sold with !. Bit hard to say I suppose going by these pics. No clasps, just expanding all the way around.
> 
> Si,


If you google wm forbes liverpool you'll be able to see the watch as its currently sold. The only difference is the name on the dial.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

I used to have this one - quite nice watches.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

And I'll never be parted from this one.


----------



## swiss auto fan (Aug 9, 2008)

Both very nice, that second one ! anychance that you bought that off the 'bay-watch ' not so long back. Seem to remeber knocking me guts out trying to nabb that myself.

Like that alot . Mind me asking what rate of knots you gave for that little kiddy. Forget I said that. None of your buisness I hear you saying. Very nice anyway.

Cheers.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

feenix said:


> swiss auto fan said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one centurion, that put me mind art rest. I know that the watch was made in two varients. One had an all stainless steel case and the other was brass I think. Do you think that's the bracelet that it would have been sold with !. Bit hard to say I suppose going by these pics. No clasps, just expanding all the way around.
> ...


This looks strangely familar :huh:










Mind you at an asking price of Â£475 it just proves how much better it is to buy from Roy :thumbup:










O&W M1, Â£169 from :rltb:


----------



## swiss auto fan (Aug 9, 2008)

Flippin eck tucker ! your not jokin. I'l have to have a gander at some of these mover's. Just so long as I check the 'german's and 'boats' mind you.


----------



## swiss auto fan (Aug 9, 2008)

Run that by me again, that Â£169 ! wwas that used or spankin brand newwwyyyyy.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

swiss auto fan said:


> Both very nice, that second one ! anychance that you bought that off the 'bay-watch ' not so long back. Seem to remeber knocking me guts out trying to nabb that myself.
> 
> Like that alot . Mind me asking what rate of knots you gave for that little kiddy. Forget I said that. None of your buisness I hear you saying. Very nice anyway.
> 
> Cheers.


I actually bought two from Ebay, one in 14k for someone else and this 9K one for myself. But it was a while back, around four years if memory serves me right. There were only 2000 of each made in each grade (and a further 2000 in the smaller women's size), so six thousand in total. I think they cost me just under four hundred a piece, which was a lot cheaper than they were in 1999. I kept the 9k over the 14k as it had a whiter dial. The 14k model had a cream dial. Each watch is serialised on the back as one of 2000. I actually bought the WM Forbes one as well, but never wear it. So I've listed that on Ebay a couple of days ago. Could be interesting to see if it goes for anything like the Sewills ones go for.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

swiss auto fan said:


> Run that by me again, that Â£169 ! wwas that used or spankin brand newwwyyyyy.


Brand spanking new & fully guaranteed, see the 10th watch down here... Ollech & Wajs > Divers



> *O & W - M1 - Divers Watch*
> 
> 200M Water Resistant. 25 Jewel Automatic ETA 2824-2 with hack seconds. 40mm All steel case with screw on back. Heavy mineral glass with magnified date. Screw down crown. Supplied on a steel Oyster style bracelet with solid links and wet suit extension. This watch is brand new and never been worn.
> 
> Price: Â£169.00




BTW Roy (host) is a top man to deal with * :rltb: *


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

200245726383 !


----------



## swiss auto fan (Aug 9, 2008)

chris l said:


> 200245726383 !


Lovely little diver number, worth a bid, but what will the one who wear's the longest trousers say.

Oh dear.......................................


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

So the starting bid for what appears to be a second hand watch is Â£9 less then the new O&W version from Roy, never mind the extra for postage & customs duties etc on top :huh:

Seems to me you`d really have to want a watch with Sewills on the dial


----------



## Jordon (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi I have a wm forbes the legacy day/date auto chronograph watch from 2004 catalogue can anyone tell me anything about this?


----------

